# Installing outlet concrete floor 2nd story



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

NorthernElectrician said:


> Asked to do a job moving two outlets in a concrete floor. For local business. 2nd story so conduit will be coming up from bottom. Never installed box in existing concrete floor let alone suspended floor.lookingfor recommendations on box and best method. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


Go to your supply house counter. they got. You usually need a coring drill for that job if they have to be flush. If they are pedestals it is an easier job .


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

NorthernElectrician said:


> Asked to do a job moving two outlets in a concrete floor. For local business. 2nd story so conduit will be coming up from bottom. Never installed box in existing concrete floor let alone suspended floor.lookingfor recommendations on box and best method. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


What you want is called a "poke thru" box. Goes into a core hole (4" 6" 8" depending on how many devices/services). They're not cheap. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Get a load of the "extension kit" on this catalog page from Hubbell. LOL

https://hubbellcdn.com/catalogpage/Wiring_Catalog_Q35_CatPage.pdf

I wonder what that costs..... :vs_laugh:


----------



## catsparky1 (Sep 24, 2013)

You can cut , drill , core and notch concrete .
You can cut , drill , core and notch wood
concrete is wet , dusty and messy 
wood is dusty and nasty 

Both have structural members 

Same tools just different cutting edge and removal process .

So what floor box is being used ?
Is it square or round ?
Home Depot shopping or supply house ?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

NorthernElectrician said:


> Asked to do a job moving two outlets in a concrete floor. For local business. 2nd story so conduit will be coming up from bottom. Never installed box in existing concrete floor let alone suspended floor.lookingfor recommendations on box and best method. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


I can only offer one word of thoughtful advice:
Poke Through.


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

https://www.gordonelectricsupply.co...idRNNiQbI8T1ZNFzKLJKcdNcpixkG9CMaAiSwEALw_wcB

you can usually dril these with a hammer gun core bit with a pilot.

The RC7 series is less than 200$ and requires a ~3 " core bit hole.

I drill a 1/4" hole to spot my location then have a guy hold a bucket under the hole to catch the debris


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

In a different approach, you might want to check to see if they have a cellular floor.

If it is an office building, just drilling through the floor anywhere could be disastrous.

Cheers
John


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Make sure to cover your ass regarding hitting anything in the deck before you drill. If in doubt, farm it out. It might not be that much more than the core drill rental. 

Be careful to read the instructions carefully before you order the floor box, some are much harder to core drill for than others. One wanted the core to be two diameters. I don't remember the numbers but it might have been 2.5" all the way through but 3" for the first 1/2" to countersink the flange. I believe I've always wound up with Hubbell. 

The only time the recessed floor boxes make sense to me is when the area is not used all the time, like on a stage or a trade show floor. If it's under a desk or cubicle or conference table etc., go with the pedestals (aka tombstones or doghouses) every time. Not only cheaper and easier, it's a better install because you can usually orient the box so the cord is somewhat protected. These can almost always be fed by 1/2" conduit, so a 7/8" bit and worst case a 7/8" rebar cuter will do the job with no special equipment.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

If I find out this is all because you need to meet new code in an existing building regarding the stupid conference room rule, I'm gonna go all postal. 

This rule needs to be ignored on all counts. It's just flat out anti-American.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

ALWAYS farm out the core drilling.

Get pre-approval WRT pedestal or flush kit... etc. DON'T guess.

These puppies come with specific kits (an activation assembly) for trimming out. 

You DON'T get the entire assembly as one item.

So, even the trim-out requires specification... usually.

Hubbell totally dominates this market... so go to their website... first.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

Farm it out if your not sure, pretensioned cables don't mind getting cut but people freak out if you do.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

Wiremold also makes some really good poke thru devices. In fact I've installed many of them, and probably only one Hubbell in the 10 years I've been doing commercial electrical. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Poke thru or pedestal, make sure you fire stop your penetrations.


----------

